# Bsnl night unlimited update for automating ADSL connection.



## quadroplex780 (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok so I've a solution-
Here is what I used
*www.lifsoft.com/downloads.html
But the question is how do u automate the broadband connection the thing is that u can automatically connect it but will have to manually disconnect at 8:00 in morning but its not much of a bother the important thing is that u get a good night sleep.
Ok I am using windows vista x86 and to automatically connect ADSL open network and sharing centre-> then click on manage network connections->Right click on ur ADSL connection->Click on properties->Under the options tab of ADSL(Ur broadband connection)properties clear the check box which says "prompt for name,password certificate etc."->click on ok.
Now shedule firefox to run just 1min before ur p2p client and there u go it will automatically connect to broadband without prompting for user name or password.
After a good night sleep be sure to disconnect at 7:57 sharp(because of the way BSNL bills)


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice one Quadra.. 
BTW we have one tutorial  Bsnl 2-8 download while u r asleep


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes charan I am aware of it but he has different appraoach for broadband connection(u gotta leave it connected)which will result in bills(cause bsnl doesn't have a proper way of billing if connection is on longer than in between those hours)with mine u can connect whenever u want but will have to disconnect manually.


----------



## milano (Jan 16, 2009)

if you are in PPPoE mode then you can try "Imran's Broadband Helper Utility"

if you are in Bridge mode then you can use "Shajul's S/W"


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jan 16, 2009)

a batch file... nice and simple


```
rasdial connectionname username password
rasdial connectionname /disconnect
```

for bridge mode...


----------



## milano (Feb 10, 2009)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> a batch file... nice and simple
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


What about PPPoE mode?


----------

